# Reading > Forum Book Club >  August '05 Nominations

## Scheherazade

Please nominate the books you would like to read  in August here.

----------


## strategos

_The Lions of Al-Rassan_ by Guy Gavriel Kay

----------


## Taliesin

*Hard to Be God* by Arkadi and Boriss Strugatski

----------


## Scheherazade

*Three Men in a Boat*  and *Three Men on the Bummel*  by Jerome K. Jerome

Let's read something light hearted in August!  :Smile:

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

microserfs by douglas coupland

 :Banana:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

*The Bonfire of the Vanities*-Tom Wolfe

----------


## papayahed

Blindness - Jose saramago

----------


## mister_noel_y2k

i just finished reading bonfire of the vanities and all i can say is ERGH. i like wolfe's other two novels but this one was dull and pretentious. id recommend reading tom wolfe's latest novel charlotte simmons for a better read. 

 :Banana:

----------


## Morten

I'm not a member of the book club, and I don't plan on becoming one, but I would love to make an excellent recommendation for your August reading.

*The Fall of the King* by Johannes V. Jensen

Johannes V. Jensen is one of the greatest and most celebrated Danish writers. In 1944, he won the Nobel Prize for Literature. "The Fall of the King" (Kongens Fald) is regarded as one of the best Danish novels to ever have been written.

I recommend this book to you, not only because I am Dane myself, but because I feel it would a different reading experience for you all, introducing you to Danish literature and something which, to most of you, is unknown.

 

Buy the book via Amazon.com

----------


## Fango

I second Scheherazade's _Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel_ nomination.

----------


## shortysweetp

the wasp factory - Iain Banks

----------


## Scheherazade

*The Lions of Al-Rassan* by Guy Gavriel Kay

*Hard to Be God* by Arkadi and Boriss Strugatski

*Three Men in a Boat and Three Men on the Bummel* by Jerome K. Jerome

*The Bonfire of the Vanities* by Tom Wolfe

*Blindness* by Jose Saramago
*
Microserfs* by Douglas Coupland

*The Fall of the King* by Johannes V. Jensen

*The Wasp Factory* by Iain Banks


Last two nominations!

----------

